# 𝗬𝗼𝘂 𝗔𝗿𝗲 𝗙𝗼𝗿𝗰𝗲𝗱 To 𝗝𝗼𝗶𝗻 The 𝗔𝗿𝗺𝘆 By The Roman Emperor To Battle The Spartan Army 𝗪𝗵𝗶𝗰𝗵 Military 𝗥𝗼𝗹𝗲 Would You Choose�



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

TeamPB said:


> En garde* barbaric Norwegian scum
> 
> View attachment 882488


Thats it im calling yer mummy lad.


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

It went so silent 😆


----------



## TeamPB (Aug 10, 2017)

Electra said:


> It went so silent 😆


I was grounded.


----------



## ENFPathetic (Apr 3, 2018)

I'd drive my spear through the Roman emperor's heart, take his wife, defeat the Spartans, take their commander's wife and if neither woman has poisoned me yet, I'd set my sights on the Persians.


----------



## TeamPB (Aug 10, 2017)

ENFPathetic said:


> I'd drive my spear through the Roman emperor's heart, take his wife, defeat the Spartans, take their commander's wife and if neither woman has poisoned me yet, I'd set my sights on the Persians.


Ah, yes, the ESFP in a Se-Te loop conqueror.


----------

